# Signs to Know If You are Jealous of Your Partner



## My_Inspiration (Oct 6, 2011)

Some people believe jealousy is a sign of love. But real love involves trust and communication, not accusations and snooping. When jealous behavior becomes a problem, it's most often a manifestation of the jealous person's own insecurities and self-esteem issues. Here are some signs that you may have a problem with jealousy:

1) Feeling compelled to track your partner's every minute of time
2) Becoming overly upset when your partner is unavailable
3) Calling your partner multiple times to check up
4) Feeling tempted to flirt with others just to 'show' a supposedly cheating partner
5) Interpreting a partner's fatigue, illness, or distraction as a sign that you are not loved
6) Compulsions to snoop into a partner's e-mail, cell phone records or other private communications


----------



## lucy007 (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sure if jealousy comes form insecurities and self-esteem issues? Perhaps people can feel jealous because their partner is disrespectful (by flirting with others), or perhaps there have been issues in the past that have not been addressed properly in order for a partner to move forward. 
Everyone has a different view of what is okay in a relationship and what is crossing boundry, sometimes a partner may be crossing a boundry without knowing it.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

But... if you are secure with yourself, with healthy self-esteem... then you could easily address the issue without becoming jealous. If you chalk it up to past issues, then the jealous person DOES have insecurities or self-esteem issues.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

My_Inspiration said:


> Some people believe jealousy is a sign of love. But real love involves trust and communication, not accusations and snooping. When jealous behavior becomes a problem, it's most often a manifestation of the jealous person's own insecurities and self-esteem issues. Here are some signs that you may have a problem with jealousy:
> 
> 1) Feeling compelled to track your partner's every minute of time
> 2) Becoming overly upset when your partner is unavailable
> ...


:scratchhead:

These are all appropriate responses when your trust has been destroyed as in infidelity. Not certain what you really are trying to communicate.


----------

